# Effects Loop?!



## jimbo_francis (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Guys, I'm somewhat new around here, been in and out for a few weeks I guess. I'm also new to guitars, been playing only 1 year. Got a question .....

What does it mean that an Amp has a built in effects loop, if you want to use any effect pedals or processors, do you need the effect loop in your amp.

I'd like to add a pedal or two but I don't even know what to do or what I need, besides another cord. I have a Marshall MG30DFX but it doesn't have built in effects loop, can I still use a pedal, wah pedal or even digitechs RP series processors?

Thanks to anyone that responds,

JiMBo

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

jimbo_francis said:


> Hi Guys, I'm somewhat new around here, been in and out for a few weeks I guess. I'm also new to guitars, been playing only 1 year. Got a question .....
> 
> What does it mean that an Amp has a built in effects loop, if you want to use any effect pedals or processors, do you need the effect loop in your amp.
> 
> ...


Different effects should go in different positions in the signal path.

Boosts and gain/distorition/fuzz pedals can go before an input of an amp. But time based effects, ie chorus, delay, flange, reverb sound best after any gain stages (internal or pedal based).

A tube amps effect loop is after any internal gain stages. It's usually where you want to put your time/modulation/reverb effects.

You'll need 2 cables, 1 to go from the Effects send on your amp to your pedal(s) and one to return back to the Effects return jack.



Jeff


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

since you say you don't have an effects loop, you can still use pedals, you just go guitar-->pedals-->amp, where as if you had an effects loop you could go guitar-->amp input-->effects out-->pedals-->effects in.


----------



## jimbo_francis (Mar 23, 2006)

*Cool .....*

Thanks Guys ....

I had a Wah pedal that I ran from the Amp input ---> to the pedal ___ to the guitar ... but I couldn't get it to work ... I think that wah pedal was broke but maybe I hooked it up wrong? Anything else I should have done?

Paul.

:rockon:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

i hope you mean, the guitar --> wah --> amp input, like the thing on the pedal that says input goes to the guitar, and out put to the amp.


----------



## jimbo_francis (Mar 23, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> i hope you mean, the guitar --> wah --> amp input, like the thing on the pedal that says input goes to the guitar, and out put to the amp.


Yeah, that's what I did, it says to guitar and to amp right on the wah pedal. Something is wrong with it ....

JiMBo


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

jimbo_francis said:


> Thanks Guys ....
> 
> I had a Wah pedal that I ran from the Amp input ---> to the pedal ___ to the guitar ... but I couldn't get it to work ... I think that wah pedal was broke but maybe I hooked it up wrong? Anything else I should have done?
> 
> ...


Did you check the batteries? The cable? Was your guitar giving any problems? Take it to the store and explain the problem to them. Could be the pedal, theyll have to give you a new one.


----------



## jimbo_francis (Mar 23, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> Did you check the batteries? The cable? Was your guitar giving any problems? Take it to the store and explain the problem to them. Could be the pedal, theyll have to give you a new one.


Yeah, I had just put a new battery in it, as for the cable, I had just bought one too. Is there a certain cable I needed or any guitar cable should have worked right?

JiMBo


----------



## hfisher3380 (Mar 5, 2006)

From your original question - from what I have experienced the effects loop is only really key if you are using the amp's own overdrive/distortion and modulation effects like delay, chorus, pitch shifting, tremolo etc. It is best to use these effects after any overdrive/distortion (otherwise your are adding distortion to the delay instead of the other way around as it should be, for example). Since I use my amp's distortion and separate modulation effects, I do make use of my amp's effects loop.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey Jimbo....
I got that same amp Marshall MG30DFX for my daughter...2 years ago...and it works great for practicing....
I tested it out myself..for about 6 months...of bedroom use...and used only a 
weeping demon wah....I suggest buying an adapter for your wah instead of batteries...unless you cant plug it in...I used to burn up batteries in about 3 days...
the effects are all built in on this model....and it has an fdd button which will give you as close to a tube amp sound as you can get with solid state...

though you can only select one effect at a time to use...which was the only draw back for me....

the amp works great with high gain on the overdrive channel but only with the volume turned down to bedroom levels...you can get some searing sustain
with the contour turned up....and a wah pedal compressing the highs....
bass at 2 or less and treble at 7 or higher

at high volumes it starts to get messy.....

clean channel is okay with some reverb,,,added..and can be loud and still maintain some clarity....and will give you some thumping low end...with increased bass levels...


good luck in your search for some tone....its a noble quest...which most of us are undertaking...lol

My kids got me a late birthday/fathersday gift of a "lonestar special "on friday night....and I am presently taking a short break...but am so far impressed with this amp...and my ears are ringing....lol 

Auger


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

You don't need one, but some like the way they can make pedals sound. I just plug my pedals straight in because I like the tone better


----------

